# ActionListener auslösen



## paul3 (25. Sep 2007)

Hallo !

Ich habe eine JButton button01. Dem Button habe ich einen ActionListener hinzugefügt. Eingebunden ist der Button in den "aFrame".

Nun möchte einem anderen Frame "bFrame" aus eine action auf den Button simulieren, die den ActionListener auslöst.

Probiert habe ich das mit "a1Button1.setAction(???)".

Nun weiß ich, dass statt der ??? eine "Action" da stehen müsste.

Leider weiß ich aber nicht, was für eine Action ich angeben muss, um einem Klick auf den Button zu simulieren.


Kann mir jemand helfen ??


----------



## Marco13 (25. Sep 2007)

button.doClick();

Allerdings kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, in welchem Fall sowas sinnvoll sein sollte. Vermutlich wäre es besser, das. was in der actionPerformed gemacht wird, in eine Methode zu packen, und DIE dann einfach aufzurufen...


----------



## paul3 (25. Sep 2007)

Vielen Dank Marco !!

Du hast recht, eine Methode ist hier wohl sinnvoller...

Woher wusstest du eigentlich von doClick().  Ich weiß nie, wie ich unter den 1000 Methoden aus den Subklasses der Klasse die gesuchte finden soll...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Sep 2007)

paul3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß nie, wie ich unter den 1000 Methoden aus den Subklasses der Klasse die gesuchte finden soll...


Da hilft eine IDE mit verlinkter API-Doc:


----------



## paul3 (25. Sep 2007)

Danke für deinen Tipp Wildcard !

Ich benutze aber auch schon Eclipse (irgendwie allerdings eine neuere Version als du ?? Deins sieht aber witzig aus )

Und ich weiß ja auch, wie ich an die beschreibungen der einzelnen Funktionen kommen kann.
Nur sind es einfaach so unheimliche viele Funktionen, wenn man sich auch die der Subklassen anschaut.
Und das dauert eeeeewig bis man sich die alle durchgelesen hat...
Und googeln hilft halt leider auch nicht immer.


Achso wenn ich noch eine kleine Frage stellen dürfte:    Wenn ich 2 frames offen hab und den einen schließen will, würdet ihr da auch frame.dispose() nehmen ?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Sep 2007)

paul3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich benutze aber auch schon Eclipse (irgendwie allerdings eine neuere Version als du ?? Deins sieht aber witzig aus )


Das ist nicht von mir  :roll: 
Um welche Version es sich genau handelt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vom L'n'F her würde ich auf Linux mit Fluxbox als Windowmanager tippen, aber das nur am Rande.



> Wenn ich 2 frames offen hab und den einen schließen will, würdet ihr da auch frame.dispose() nehmen ?


Ja


----------



## paul3 (25. Sep 2007)

Dank dir !


----------

